# Fishing Report - 8/17/08



## DJD (Nov 21, 2007)

Went out this morning over to the docks at big lagoon fishing for specks, hooked a few on the docks and caught several Blue fish on the outlet of west side of pass. One of my friends also fished at FT Pickens and they got lots of Blue fish, a Red Fish and a Bonito (Followed by a large Barracuda). Also went into Escambia bay and saw some schools of mullet (I think) and 3 jack crevalles that were working the schools. I cast several times where I saw the Jack's fins surface but no strikes, anyone know what type of fly these will hit and what kind of presentation/strip is required?



Thanks.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

For jacks, a large deciever or popper worked fairly quickly with a two hand strip will usually produce.


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Yeah, have something big and splashy for those jacks. That'll work well


----------



## Capt. Bob Quarles (Mar 16, 2008)

use big poppers and strip and pop as loud and as fast as you can... don't let them look it over too long, just trigger the strike reflex....hang on.


----------

